# Pedicure specialist / Vilamoura/Almancil area



## nle2004 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello everyone

Could someone recommend a qualified pedicure specialist in Vilamoura/Almancil area? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Here in Rio Maior (too far north for you) I use one of the local beauty saloons on a very regular basis for a pedicure. At first it was very much trial and error until I found one that did a really good job (having problem feet!!!) Most beauty salons have pedicure facilities try a few. It is far more pleasurable than a chiropodist!


----------



## nle2004 (Mar 28, 2013)

siobhanwf said:


> Here in Rio Maior (too far north for you) I use one of the local beauty saloons on a very regular basis for a pedicure. At first it was very much trial and error until I found one that did a really good job (having problem feet!!!) Most beauty salons have pedicure facilities try a few. It is far more pleasurable than a chiropodist!



Thanks, but I'm a bit afraid of this trial and error way, as it may be rather dissapointing. I'd really appreciate if someone could share contacts of a tried specialist.


----------

